# UK to Poros (Greece)



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

I know this is not related to motorhoming but a friend of mine is moving to Poros in Greece and he has asked me to hre a van and take all his families' effects there.
I've looked at routes but come against a brick wall after arrival in Greece from Brindisi or Venice. Have any of you Motorhomers out there done this sort of trip, no sightseeing, just there and back and could give me some assistance particularly with paperwork required and road infrmation.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Do you mean the Island of Poros or Poros on the island of Kefalonia. I did the trip to Kefalonia some years ago for a pal who moved out there. We travelled via Venice down on the Ferry to Patras, then another Ferry across to Kefalonia. The trip was fairly simple although the only problem we found was that we could not pre book the Ferries with a commercial vehicle, we had to book at the Port.
The only moment of concern was the trip back with an empty lorry, the Italian customs couldn't figure out what we were doing bring an empty lorry back and went over and under it with a fine tooth comb before letting us continue.
I have made the trip to see him a couple of times in the MH without problem.

It was I will say a lot of fun in hindsight !!!!!

PhilJ


----------



## 123955 (May 26, 2009)

hi there

went to poros [the island ] you can drive down to athens l know you can get on the ferries from the ports of zia or pireaus to poros but not sure of type of van they will accept/ you will need to check that out

your mate is sooooo lucky to go to live there .... does he need a housekeeper/ drinking partner ?? :lol:


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*UK to Poros*

Thanks for your replies. Not sure whether it was the island of Poros or not but they do talk about Kefalonia so perhaps it is there.
This was just an idea and I haven't gone into details yet. I put it on the web site just to see how difficult the trip would be as I'm not sure I want to do it if it is that difficult. I would love to do it in our motor home because you are carrying your own food and beds, again not sure if you have to B & B for the three or four days there and the same coing back.
They don't need a housekeeper or a drinking partner. He is taking his own damn it!


----------

